# My sweet girl Fudge



## ninagirl

*Grieving over death of a cat*

Hi is it only me or do others feel devastated when they loose a loved cat. We had to put our girl to sleep a week ago and I cant get passed feeling guilty over it .. She was sick and I know it was for the best BUT....it is so hard


----------



## Mylita

Yes, it is always hard. You've lost a valuable family member. Getting over it takes time. You would not want her to live with pain, unable to leave the pain behind. Rest assured you did what was best for your cat. My heart goes out to you. Please take care of yourself!

Mylita


----------



## ninagirl

Fudge was only sick for a week , as far as we knew any way . She was diagnosed with FIV and with in 10 days we had to put her to sleep . Fudge was the sweetest wee girl i have ever had . Not a nasty bone in her body. I miss her so much and I cry every day. We got her ashes back 2 days ago and i really thought that would help , But it hasn't . I feel guilty for having her put to sleep and so helpless over it all ..


----------



## ninagirl

Thank you so much Mylita..Can you tellme how to add pictures on here as i would love to post one of her ?


----------



## Marcia

Yes, it is heartbreaking. I still cry over Sam a year later, and get a glass of wine in me and I'm sobbing like a baby over any of them! Those loving, furry little friends just find their way into our hearts, but you can be at peace knowing you loved her so much! atback


----------



## Marcia

Oh, this is sad. She was blessed to have someone that loved her so much. How long did you have Fudge?


----------



## NebraskaCat

I still get teary-eyed when I talk about Simon (the cat in my Avatar photo) and I'm a guy - not that that really matters I guess. For much of my adult life it was just him and me. I probably confided more secrets, dreams, ambitions, sorrows, and fears to that cat than any person.


----------



## kitten pause

I know Ninagirl, it's devastating. When I had to take our beloved Reggie to be put to sleep 4 years ago, I felt like my heart was being ripped out. I wanted him to pass at home with us, but he was so sick I didn't have the heart to let him suffer. I know this may sound strange but the way he looked at me it was like he was pleading, he was ready. He had stopped eating and when he stopped even drinking I knew I couldn't let him carry on suffering. I cried for days. I had no idea losing a pet could hurt so bad.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry ninagirl. 

We'd love to see pictures of Fudge. I think it's easiest to post photos if you have them on an online image hosting site like Photobucket. On Photobucket, I open the image I want and click "direct link" on the right to copy the url. Then when I post, when I click on the picture icon, I can hit ctrl-c and the url will appear in the box.


----------



## grrawritsjordi

I am very sorry to hear about that! Our beautiful girl, Miss Kitty, passed away this past summer. She was sick on and off for a while and my dad was getting ready to move so she just kind of gave up.

It still hurts when I think about her, but it has gotten easier. We had her for 11-12 years and she lived to be about 16.

Please post a picture!


----------



## CalyxTheCat

I'm sorry you lost Fudge. She must've been pretty cute to get a name like that  I'd love to see photos too.

Another way to post the pictures is this:
when you're at the bottom of the page, under "quick reply" click the "Go advanced button" Then you'll see a little paperclip in the top row of the editing stuff (fonts, sizes, color, smiles, PAPERCLIP, undo, redo)


----------



## ninagirl

Thank you all so much for your kind words.. I has ot be the hardest thing for any animal lover .. We had had Fudge for 4 years , we took her and her brother after my mother in law passed away and she was this very scared wee girl but over the 4 years we managed to get to such a happy stage ..we were the lucky ones to have had her ..I still cry now and its almost 2 weeks .. We have her ashes home now and every night i give her a kiss ( silly i know ) ...still trying to work out how to add a pic of her


----------



## ninagirl

This is my sweet wee girl fudge <3


----------



## ninagirl




----------



## ninagirl

*A letter to my girl*

My Tribute to Fudge.( Mumma)

You came into my life as this scared wee cat. A cat that was so easy to love . You gave me so much pleasure and love and all you asked for in return was my love .
Having to put you to sleep was the hardest thing to do. I cry every day and i miss you so much. I hope one day I will see you again.
I promise I will look after your brother for you.
I am finding this very hard "Mumma", as i can not for the life of me understand how and why this happened to you.
I feel so guilty for not picking up that you were so sick until it was too late . For that I am so sorry!!!
Loosing you seems to have changed so much in my life ..I am so confused and don't know what to do .
Why did this have to happen? 
I still have 6 other cats but it just isn't the same with you not here.
No one loves the brush like you did and I have no one to chase around the room with there dinner, as you were the one who picked where you wanted to eat.
I give you wee box with your ashes in a kiss every night before i go to bed and when i wake i hold it in my hands and cry again. 
I know there will come a day where i can smile at you picture on my phone and remember the funny things you did but right now all i can say is Im so sorry and i miss you like made.
I Love my sweet wee fudge and always will Rest in peace and i hope you are waiting over me ..xoxoxo


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Nina, we lost our 3-year old girl to epilepsy back in 2008, and like you, I was completely devastated. She was the first pet I ever had (other than guinea pigs), and I was really a mess after that. I thought to myself at the time -- this is what true heartbreak is.

Just wanted to share with you, though, how things went. I know everyone grieves differently and there's no timetable, but I can tell you that after crying every day for a month, then crying sporadically if something reminded me of her (once there was a detour and I had to drive past the emergency vet where she was put to sleep, so that triggered a sob session), then very gradually I could think of her without crying, and then, at about the year point, I could think of her without the _sting. _It may be hard to believe, but there will come a point when you can think of her without being sad, but just remembering her little kitty-quirks and the good times you had together. In the meantime, be proud of yourself for doing so much to help a kitty have a good life.


----------



## mstx

I am sorry and your not alone. Losing one of our feline children is the hardest and even made harder by having to make the decisions to let them move on so that they wont suffer. You are not alone and everyone here helped me with my loss of my little one and Im am positive that they will do their best to help you. bless you and I hope your hurt goes away.


----------



## Zerafian

Just lost pretty much my best friend about 35 days ago...Only had him for 1.5 years but he was like my kid. Im sorry to hear you had to go through that. I found its really helped me by talking to others about it that have experienced the same thing and having a few visuals that really represent their quirky personality. I bought a 20x16 canvas of pics of him doing goofy stuff and I went to zazzly.com and got his head on a mug making a funny face. Those little reminders that youll never forget a cat that was part of the family.


----------



## soccergrl76

I am sorry for your loss. It does get easier over time. I still think about my Patches and he has been gone for 2 years. They are truly members of our family.


----------

